# Portage Lakes - Long Lake



## JosephZander (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey there,

I am planning on taking my kayak to Long Lake tomorrow morning to do some bass fishing. I have never been there before so I'm trying to get a little bit of information as to what I should expect. I've heard there is usually a lot of boats so I'm hoping there might not be as much during the week. Does anyone ever fish there from a kayak? I looked online for a place to put in and I think I'm gonna go to the northwestern boat launch and just head out from there. If you know a better place let me know. 

Since I will be in a Kayak, I can't bring tons of tackle with me. Any advice on what/where(shallow, deep, etc.) they have been hitting recently would be greatly appreciated. I usually don't bring more than 2 rods. Sometimes i'll bring a little ultra light though tucked away next to me. Also would really appreciate information on water clarity and temperature. 

Thanks!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Temps are in the high 60's, water clarity is about 3 ft.
Long has more of a tea color to it then the main chain. Straight white baits are a good pick.
Small white spinner with a gold double willow or swimbait do well there in the 60s.
Shouldn't be too much traffic at all on a Friday morning, good luck!


----------



## bassfishn (Jun 18, 2014)

last couple outings, blue/w gold specks texas rigged worm; white spinner bait. Tightlines!


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

JosephZander said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am planning on taking my kayak to Long Lake tomorrow morning to do some bass fishing. I have never been there before so I'm trying to get a little bit of information as to what I should expect. I've heard there is usually a lot of boats so I'm hoping there might not be as much during the week. Does anyone ever fish there from a kayak? I looked online for a place to put in and I think I'm gonna go to the northwestern boat launch and just head out from there. If you know a better place let me know.
> 
> ...


Yes, you will want to launch off of Cove Blvd there (NW portion of the lake). That lake doesn't get as much traffic as the others in the chain. And with it being Friday...you definitely shouldn't have any issues. Focus on the weed edges with plastics and spinnerbaits. 
Good luck!


----------



## JosephZander (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks for the responses everyone! I'm glad I asked. I will let you all know how I end up doing. Hopefully I'll have some pics to share.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

My buddy caught some bass there this week on topwater frogs at dusk. Lots of lilly pads out there to cast into. 

That lake is disconnected from the other lakes in the chain so it doesn't get much boat traffic even on weekends.


----------



## Wlw723 (Apr 22, 2016)

Make sure you take lures that can fish weeds... The lake is really weedy this year ....... It's my favorite lake


----------



## JosephZander (Aug 8, 2017)

Wlw723 said:


> Make sure you take lures that can fish weeds... The lake is really weedy this year ....... It's my favorite lake


You weren't kidding about the weeds!

So I slept through my alarm this morning and didn't end up getting to the lake until 1130/12. Within in 15 minutes of fishing I had a biggun hit my spinnerbait as I pulled it off of some weeds. I wasn't able to set the hook unfortunately. I ended up fishing most of the perimeter of the lake.

The weeds were very heavy. I tried a bunch of different lures but everything was getting hung up. I was able to rip through a lot but it was still pretty bad.

I ended up catching 2 bass. I caught the first one shortly after I lost that big one I mentioned earlier. I figured it was gonna be a solid day of fishing but I didn't have another bite until around 5. At that point I was using a finesse worm. That's what I caught my second fish on. Panfish were going crazy all day all around me. I might try here again when it cools down a little bit more.


----------

